# Bonus Cab or Crew Cab



## fordkilla454 (Dec 5, 2000)

I am looking to by a 81-817 K20 or K30 Crew Cab. Is this the same as a bonus cab or they different? If they are different what is the difference?


----------



## 4x4k20 (Dec 3, 2000)

THEY ARE THE SAME CREW CABS AND BONUS CABS ARE BOTH 4-DOOR TRUCKS CHEVY ONLY MADE THEM WITH LONG WHEELBASE THRU 73TO91


----------



## fordkilla454 (Dec 5, 2000)

Thats what I thought. Just making sure cause I was flipping through kellysbluebook.com playing and noticed they called them different. Decided to input equal accesories and it spit out two different prices. I dont know,maybe they got some dumb computer programmers.


----------

